# Terribly dirty teeth



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Help, Djangos teeth are filthy! He's never been one to have great teeth and always has to go in for a cleaning once a year. I know the illness over the holidays and perhaps the pred. have contributed but I just don't know what to do to keep them clean.

I brush almost daily but that never seems to help keep them clean. Can anyone out there recommend a product they use on their dogs teeth to help keep them white and tarter free? I have used Liba II in the past with no success.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know Dave doesn't like it, but I use Plaque-Off, at Tom King's recommendation. It works on his dogs's and it works on Kodi. The vet always remarks on how good his teeth look. I do brush his teeth too, of course, but I really think it makes a difference.

Oh, and my vet knows I use Plaque-Off and doesn't have a problem with it.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am about to get this for Hanna, she's got some build up that I can't get rid of despite regular brushing
It's the tropiclean tooth gel, I dont know the official name, but it was recommended on the grooming forum.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend this for everyone, but I clean the plaque off my dog's teeth myself, with dental tools. I have a steady hand. greenies help too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> I wouldn't recommend this for everyone, but I clean the plaque off my dog's teeth myself, with dental tools. I have a steady hand. greenies help too.


Except Greenies are dangerous. If the dog swallows a big piece without chewing thoroughly, it doesn't digest before moving into the intestines and cause a blockage. How do I know this? Kodi gave us a $1600 lesson. The docs at the University ER hospital told us that dental chews are the NUMBER ONE cause of intestinal blockages they see.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily has been chewing one Bright Bite each day for about 2 months. Her breath is much better and her teeth are looking good. Still some plaque but considerable less then before we started.
http://brightbites.com You can read about them on their website and find a store near you that carries them. The are a bit pricey .99 ea but if it saves putting her under to clean her teeth it's worth it. Also online at Amazon.com


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dentist. , raw food helps.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Karen - even with the new formulation? I'm aware of the greenies and dental chews issues. luckily Ollie is a very good chewer.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

This won't help with dogs with truly dirty teeth that need a real dental cleaning, but when I took Cey to his 2-year checkup, the vet commented on how great his teeth were. I was surprised, and disagreed, and pointed out the tartar on his canines that had been there for over a year. She sort of laughed, and put her hand in his mouth and stuck her fingernail under the edge of the tartar on one canine and flicked it off!! It literally flicked off, all of it, like a flake of paint or something (!), and then she did it with ease on the other side as well. I was floored, and said that I never knew you could do that, and she laughed good-naturedly again. She said that was pretty typical, and that despite that bit of tarter, he had excellent teeth.

Anyway - I use Wysong DentaTreat when I remember to - I just sprinkle it on Cey's kibble. It apparently uses probiotics to combat tartar. It might be worth a try? His teeth are pretty good and to be honest I don't always remember to use the powder, but I guess it's supposed to help


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NvonS said:


> Lily has been chewing one Bright Bite each day for about 2 months. Her breath is much better and her teeth are looking good. Still some plaque but considerable less then before we started.
> http://brightbites.com You can read about them on their website and find a store near you that carries them. The are a bit pricey .99 ea but if it saves putting her under to clean her teeth it's worth it. Also online at Amazon.com


These are in the same category as Greenies, Denta-stix and other dental chews. Very, very dangerous if your dog decides to gulp a large piece down all of a sudden. They all SAY they are "completely digestible", and I'm sure this is true if they are chewed up first. But a large piece doesn't digest fast enough not to cause problems when it passes into the intestines.

Just be careful not to trade dirty teeth for a bigger problem.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> Karen - even with the new formulation? I'm aware of the greenies and dental chews issues. luckily Ollie is a very good chewer.


Yup. Even the new formula. When Kodi had his blockage it was AFTER they reformulated, and I had been told by the local vet that they were safe. The vets at Tufts said they were still seeing LOTS of problems with them and strongly advised against using them.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't give my dog a greenie. I've watched too many of those emergency vet show episodes. They are especially dangerous for bigger dogs as they tend to bite off bigger pieces, but any dog that can bite off a chunk instead of nibbling the whole thing can cause an intestinal blockage, which can easily be fatal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> I wouldn't give my dog a greenie. I've watched too many of those emergency vet show episodes. They are especially dangerous for bigger dogs as they tend to bite off bigger pieces, but any dog that can bite off a chunk instead of nibbling the whole thing can cause an intestinal blockage, which can easily be fatal.


Yes, we were just lucky that in Kodi's case, it was a partial blockage, and with medical support he eventually passed it on his own. But it did damage to his intestines on the way through, and he was sick for several weeks. He had to be hospitalized twice. Once when it first happened, and again when we tried to wean him off the meds the first time. It was stressful, painful for him, and very expensive, even without needing surgery.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

heatherk said:


> This won't help with dogs with truly dirty teeth that need a real dental cleaning, but when I took Cey to his 2-year checkup, the vet commented on how great his teeth were. I was surprised, and disagreed, and pointed out the tartar on his canines that had been there for over a year. She sort of laughed, and put her hand in his mouth and stuck her fingernail under the edge of the tartar on one canine and flicked it off!! It literally flicked off, all of it, like a flake of paint or something (!), and then she did it with ease on the other side as well. I was floored, and said that I never knew you could do that, and she laughed good-naturedly again. She said that was pretty typical, and that despite that bit of tarter, he had excellent teeth.
> 
> Anyway - I use Wysong DentaTreat when I remember to - I just sprinkle it on Cey's kibble. It apparently uses probiotics to combat tartar. It might be worth a try? His teeth are pretty good and to be honest I don't always remember to use the powder, but I guess it's supposed to help


lol awesome! ya I've wondered about Tillie's teeth... the gums don't look so great, I brought it up at her last vet visit, the vet laughed and said her teeth and gums look great, that's the PIGMENT of her gums you are worried about!! lol her gums are colored black and pink, just like her paw pads.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I took Emmie to get a rabies shot this week and the vet RAVED about her teeth. She asked if I brush them and I said rarely. I think the reason Emmie's teeth & gums are in such great shape is because I sprinkle probiotics on her food every morning and she eats an organic turkey neck 1-2 times a week. I also feed her a commercial raw diet and she chews braided bully sticks (made in the USA).


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miller loves greenies, but I know that he shouldn't have them so I cut them up REALLY small and use them as training treats. Does anybody know if this is ok? Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Please, please do not give these dogs ANY kind of compressed chew!!!!

And don't let any vet talk you into doing ultrasonic cleaning on their teeth. Pam is convinced this is what ended up deteriorating Twinkle's teeth and a couple of our older dogs that we had this done on. We have seen other old "puppies" of ours still with good teeth who never had ultrasonic cleaning.

The intact males still get some plaque, even with PlaqueOff, but Pam is able to take care of that with dental tools. They do get used to it, but I have to hold them to start with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> Miller loves greenies, but I know that he shouldn't have them so I cut them up REALLY small and use them as training treats. Does anybody know if this is ok? Thanks!


That's the WORST way to use them, because there's even a greater chance at the dog will just gulp them down without chewing them. Please don't do this! There are so many safe, yummy training treats.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok thanks Karen, I have only ever done this once, but I wont do it again.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I took my Kashi and Miya for their yearly exam today and to pickup the advantage multi for teas and flicks. While there the Vet suggested I have their tartar buildup removed by him but this entails putting them under anesthesia. Should this be the way to go or should I try these products suggested above?


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> I took Emmie to get a rabies shot this week and the vet RAVED about her teeth. She asked if I brush them and I said rarely. I think the reason Emmie's teeth & gums are in such great shape is because I sprinkle probiotics on her food every morning and she eats an organic turkey neck 1-2 times a week. I also feed her a commercial raw diet and she chews braided bully sticks (made in the USA).


Where can I buy turkey necks? Is it available in grocery stores?


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

What is an example of a compressed chew?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

AnnaM said:


> Where can I buy turkey necks? Is it available in grocery stores?


Anna,

I buy chicken necks in the local ethnic grocery store. I assume they would have the turkey necks too but the chicken necks are a better size for Riley.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Are you not worried about them chewing the bone and swallowing?


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

RitaandRiley said:


> Anna,
> 
> I buy chicken necks in the local ethnic grocery store. I assume they would have the turkey necks too but the chicken necks are a better size for Riley.


Sorry if I am sounding ignorant, but do you mean markets like middle eastern stores?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

leena365 said:


> Are you not worried about them chewing the bone and swallowing?


The chicken or turkey necks are fed raw. When fed this way the bone is meant to be chewed up and swallowed. NEVER feed cooked bones to dogs and they will splinter but raw bones don't splinter and work well to clean the teeth when chewed.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I've found them in both the Latin market and Asian market. Sometimes they have them frozen in the pet food store near where they have the raw food.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I've found chicken necks in our regular grocery stores. Can also use chicken wings.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

krandall said:


> These are in the same category as Greenies, Denta-stix and other dental chews. Very, very dangerous if your dog decides to gulp a large piece down all of a sudden. They all SAY they are "completely digestible", and I'm sure this is true if they are chewed up first. But a large piece doesn't digest fast enough not to cause problems when it passes into the intestines.
> 
> Just be careful not to trade dirty teeth for a bigger problem.


I get what you're saying....but how is this any different from any other 'milk bone' or other type of "chewy" stick? Couldn't a piece of nylabone do the same?

What do you suggest to be the best to give for chewing?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ladies, for those of you intending to feed raw necks, keep in mind that Havanese don't have a big mouth and turkey and Duck necks are pretty thick and long. 

When I feed turkey or duck necks (which I rarely do), I have to cut them in half since they are VERY long and I have to smash them with a hammer first (not pulverize it, but make it somewhat flaccid), otherwise it is not eaten.

Toby used to eat anything and even he had a hard time with the duck necks. Bumi won't touch them.

The easiest solution is chicken necks. I purchase mine where I buy their raw food, but they are also sold at the supermarket sometimes. I feed mine skinned. Keep an eye on your dog, my Bumi sometimes bites the neck twice and swallows the rest, which defeats the purpose of helping him with keeping his teeth clean.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually have to hold the chicken neck for Tuck. The first time he chewed and chewed but doesn't actually bite any off and then eventually tries to swallow the whole thing and choked on it, I pulled it out. However, I admit, I hate holding them so he rarely gets one. Roni on the other hand eats it very well, getting the maximum teeth cleaning job in the process. 

The biggest difference between necks and nylabones for us is that they are willing to chew them. They won't touch anything not edible, including horn, nyla, etc. If they would, I would use them.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't think I can bring myself to give Teddy (or any dog) raw food/bones. A friend who has 2 rescue pit bulls (and a few other breeds throughout the years) has told me over and over again that it's OK. I....just.....ewwwww

OK...commence telling me all the good points now. :brushteeth:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

betteboop57 said:


> I don't think I can bring myself to give Teddy (or any dog) raw food/bones. A friend who has 2 rescue pit bulls (and a few other breeds throughout the years) has told me over and over again that it's OK. I....just.....ewwwww
> 
> OK...commence telling me all the good points now. :brushteeth:


No one will convince you if you won't let them. Do the research online and you'll see all the benefits. Is great and you get to see what you are feeding.

Just think, do wolves eat kibble?


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Carefulove said:


> No one will convince you if you won't let them. Do the research online and you'll see all the benefits. Is great and you get to see what you are feeding.
> 
> Just think, do wolves eat kibble?


I really didn't mean to ruffle anyone's feathers. My comment about "telling me the good points" was tongue in cheek. So if I offended you, I am :sorry:

I know there are benefits to a lot of things and I'm sure there are with raw as a friend of mine has tried for years.

No, wolves don't eat kibble, but then again I don't have them sitting on my couch.
:behindsofa:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

betteboop57 said:


> I really didn't mean to ruffle anyone's feathers. My comment about "telling me the good points" was tongue in cheek. So if I offended you, I am :sorry:
> 
> I know there are benefits to a lot of things and I'm sure there are with raw as a friend of mine has tried for years.
> 
> ...


Nah, tough skin here. Takes a long to offend me, and if you do, you'll know it. No passive aggressive comments from me, I am all for the jump you and beat you. No worries!

No, you have no wolf in your living room, but again, many moons ago, he/she did not come from an egg or a chicken...it was a wolf...

Honestly the benefits of raw are tremendous, I have never fed kibble, so you may want to talk to people who have done both...


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Carefulove said:


> Nah, tough skin here. Takes a long to offend me, and if you do, you'll know it. No passive aggressive comments from me, I am all for the jump you and beat you. No worries!
> 
> No, you have no wolf in your living room, but again, many moons ago, he/she did not come from an egg or a chicken...it was a wolf...
> 
> Honestly the benefits of raw are tremendous, I have never fed kibble, so you may want to talk to people who have done both...


Sometimes, typed words 'sound' differently. VERY happy that you are a straight shooter & didn't take offense. I'm pretty much the same way. People say "oh here comes that NewYAWK ADDITUDE! :biggrin1:


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm with you Bette. The thought of raw chicken in my baby's mouth, therefore mine too because I do like his kisses, makes me gag. I've had to experiment a lot but Manny eats Fromm dry kibble now. He loves it and I don't worry about Salmonella or a bloody beard so we still "kiss".


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Since you asked and I've fed a wide variety of foods over the years (REALLY wide, as we worked to understand Pepper's allergies), here goes - 

I found kibble very convenient - used it to fill a variety of food puzzles, just toss it for them to chase when it's rainy and all the exercise has to be indoors, easy when traveling, or just away with them at dinner time. 

Raw - they have shinier coats, much smaller, almost odorless poo that can disappear in a couple days of sun, no gas, cleaner teeth, etc. than when on even the best of the dried kibble or canned food. All these things indicate to me that it's a healthier diet. 

Convenient - tried a variety as they've come on the market, fresh frozen, dehydrated, patties, etc. I just love Northwest Naturals, small pieces frozen in a big bag, I just shake out a couple days worth and keep in the frig (or nuke 30 seconds if I forgot). It doesn't get in their beards because of the shape - small nuggets they eat instead of a wet mash that gets everywhere. No worries about yucky kisses. Studies show raw diet dogs have similar or less positive tests for salmonella, at mouth and back end. 

That's my nutshell! Wish you the best in your research and decision process.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

DawnH said:


> ...he thought of raw chicken in my baby's mouth, therefore mine too because I do like his kisses, makes me gag...


You do realize that your dog licks his private parts sometimes right? and they eat poop when we are not looking and sniff each others' butts, bringing their mouths in VERY close proximity with said butt?

Just wondering...

When I weight both situations, I rather go with the raw...


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Carefulove said:


> You do realize that your dog licks his private parts sometimes right? and they eat poop when we are not looking and sniff each others' butts, bringing their mouths in VERY close proximity with said butt?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> When I weight both situations, I rather go with the raw...


I realize it...hard not to when I see him cleansing his body parts, but that doesn't gross me out nearly as much as thinking about him eating raw meat. For whatever reason I've developed an aversion to raw, bloody meat, especially chicken and turkey. I don't know why. I witnessed some pretty gruesome events when I worked, including autopsies and handling decomposed bodies, but I can't wash a chicken breast anymore without gloves on and the smell makes me sick. uke:Maybe I need therapy! lol


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

DawnH said:


> I realize it...hard not to when I see him cleansing his body parts, but that doesn't gross me out nearly as much as thinking about him eating raw meat. For whatever reason I've developed an aversion to raw, bloody meat, especially chicken and turkey. I don't know why. I witnessed some pretty gruesome events when I worked, including autopsies and handling decomposed bodies, but I can't wash a chicken breast anymore without gloves on and the smell makes me sick. uke:Maybe I need therapy! lol


Have to tell you....you really made me chuckle. Thanks. ound:


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Laurasch said:


> Since you asked and I've fed a wide variety of foods over the years (REALLY wide, as we worked to understand Pepper's allergies), here goes -
> 
> I found kibble very convenient - used it to fill a variety of food puzzles, just toss it for them to chase when it's rainy and all the exercise has to be indoors, easy when traveling, or just away with them at dinner time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. I guess when you buy it like you do, it wouldn't seem like raw? Just thinking.


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

What about holding the chew Denta-stix/Greenie style tartar cleaner while grooming? This is how Toby enjoys being brushed. He nibbles and suckles on it while I have a steady grip. I even make sure it gets rubbed on all of his teeth He doesn't ever break off large pieces or chunks and it distracts him while I brush things like his paws and hindquarters with no problems. I can get through his whole body and only about half the stick has been nibbled away. Wouldn't there be a lot less potential of swallowing chunks if I only let him chew the top of the stick off little by little and throw the rest away? I do the same with bully sticks... if they get too small I throw them out.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I found turkey neck and chicken neck in Asian Grocery store, but I don't think they're organic, is that OK?


----------



## keirafedgel (Jun 13, 2014)

There are groomers who also brushes teeth of dogs.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> I wouldn't recommend this for everyone, but I clean the plaque off my dog's teeth myself, with dental tools. I have a steady hand. greenies help too.


I do the same thing. I have never fed Greenies or any other treat that helps clean, I just feed faw, so he chews his chicken necks to help his teeth.

But I use a cleaning tool that DH got for himself (he no longer uses it :brushteeth. I pretty much stick my hand inside his mouth to make sure he doesn't move and if the tool slips, it is always against my finger and not his gum. Bumi has never had them cleaned by a Vet, but he has no plaque at all, except a little bit on his rear teeth, where is too far back for me to clean 100%. I also brush almost every night with a brush from Petco that has 3 sides so it covers the entire tooth while brushing.
His vet always comments on his great teeth.

I did use the plaque off for about 2 years, but I saw no benefit between using it and not using it, so I stopped. I do the cleaning about once a month.


----------

